# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wissink (Zuidwolde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wissink

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Thijinge, Zuidwolde

Adres: Oosterweg 26-A, Zuidwolde

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkzuidwolde.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wissink*

----------

